# If Charlotte wins the lottery:



## ATLien

A. Andrew Bogut
B. Marvin Williams
C. Chris Paul
D. Other

Who would you draft?

I was just thinking, what if Atlanta does not win the lottery. And I'm thinking it could be possible that both Charlotte and New Orleans would give Marvin Williams a close look, and potentially take him ahead of Bogut. What do you guys think?


----------



## Tersk

Bogut, and there's no doubt about it: He's brilliant

- Tall
- Strong
- Good defender
- Good post player
- Australian
- Excellent court vision
- High bball IQ


----------



## ATLien

You forgot to mention the hair.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Bogut, okafor and Bogut would be lethal!!


----------



## SMDre

TONYALLEN42 said:


> Bogut, okafor and Bogut would be lethal!!


Very Much So. Especially since Okafor's offensive game has came around.


----------



## rebelsun

If Marvin Williams comes out, it would be difficult to pass on him. He has been phenomenal in the tourney.


----------



## white360

Bogut and Okafor in the frontcourt, man it would be funny to see


----------



## Tersk

white360 said:


> Bogut and Okafor in the frontcourt, man it would be funny to see


I already have my nickname for them, the Ozkafor connection :biggrin:


----------



## On Thre3

bogut or marvin would be nice, but i just hope it isnt chris paul, i really cant stand that guy.


----------



## Dre

Marvin Williams. You get your pillar in the post, and your star on the wing, and you have the beginnings of a nice nucleus. Williams will be the best player out of this draft. He's phenomenal, even moreso than Bogut IMO. I have my doubts as to how good Bogut will actually be. I think Marvin Williams is potentially a franchise player. Not so sure about Bogut.


----------



## ATLien

TONYALLEN42 said:


> Bogut, okafor and Bogut would be lethal!!


2 Bogut's? You got a clone machine?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

TONYALLEN42 said:


> Bogut, okafor and Bogut would be lethal!!


Does anyone else see a slight trace of Duncan and Robinson with those two. Not the skills of those two but the skillset.

Thatd be cool to see...


----------



## AnaMayShun

I'm not a Bobcats fan, but I do live in NC. I think the Bobcats would be foolish not to draft Bogut. Even if he's not 7'0, he'd be a good compliment to Okafor. Although I think Bogut would start the year behind Brezec. And if they did happen to draft Bogut, and wanted to play big ball, they could throw Brezec, Bogut, and Okafor out there all at once.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Bogut


----------



## jaja

Well Bobcats say thye like Warrick and I think they will go after Chris Paul. They have enough big men since Okafor and Brezec work well together. Bogut wouldn't help out as much, and im not sold on him yet. The hype is ttoo much.

I want them to take a perimeter player, so im for Paul.


----------



## Charlotte_______

jaja said:


> Well Bobcats say thye like Warrick and I think they will go after Chris Paul. They have enough big men since Okafor and Brezec work well together. Bogut wouldn't help out as much, and im not sold on him yet. The hype is ttoo much.
> 
> I want them to take a perimeter player, so im for Paul.


This whole post is full of flaws. Bobcats say they like Warrick? Rick Bonnel made one story about him, he covers the Bobcats, but he has no say in who they pick, he hasn't even talked to any staff for the Bobcats. Why would they tell a journalist? Okafor and Brezec work well together, but they aren't a force. Both players numbers are high because of their status on an expansion team, great players none the less, but a Bogut and Okafor combo would be better. Bogut is everything Brezec isn't. Bogut won't help much? You mean besides leading his team this far? Making it to the Sweet 16? He is the most NBA ready player this year, we better take. Just like we took the most NBA ready player last year. And this so-called "HYPE" is not, he held his own against many NBA players just a couple of years ago. Hes showed hes tough, a good player and a must need player if you want to have a chance to win. And Paul is NOT a perimeter player, i'd rather have Brevin Knight than Paul.


----------



## Drewbs

If we don't draft Bogut, then we'd better draft Marvin.


----------



## jalen5

_Dre_ said:


> Marvin Williams. You get your pillar in the post, and your star on the wing, and you have the beginnings of a nice nucleus. Williams will be the best player out of this draft. He's phenomenal, even moreso than Bogut IMO. I have my doubts as to how good Bogut will actually be. I think Marvin Williams is potentially a franchise player. Not so sure about Bogut.



I'm with you man. I don't think Bogut being a superstar player. Marvin Williams will be though and pairing him with Okafor would be a nice, solid foundation. But personally, I hope the Bobcats take someone else cuz I DESPERATELY want my Hornets to draft Marvin Williams.


----------



## On Thre3

drafting a local player is better for the fanbase. no chris paul though, no punks allowed.


----------



## rebelsun

If Charlotte wins the lottery, they should send Marvin Williams a Bobcats #1 jersey and guarantee to take him with the top overall pick.


----------



## ChristopherJ

You already have Okafor down low with Brezec complementing him nicely. If you want to develop a balanced team take Williams. Marvin obviously has franchise player type qualities. It would be foolish not to.


----------



## ATLien

KidCanada said:


> You already have Okafor down low with Brezec complementing him nicely. If you want to develop a balanced team take Williams. Marvin obviously has franchise player type qualities. It would be foolish not to.


Yeah, I agree.

Charlotte also gets Cleveland's first rounder, so they could fill another hole there to balance it even more. If one of the top four PG's isn't there, I would go with one of the High Schoolers (Green/Williams/Ellis). Emeka Okafor, Marvin Williams, Gerald Green would be a fantastic group of talent to build around.


----------



## Ghost

Marvin Williams is the player who I think the Bobcats should get. Andrew Bogut is a great player but imo there are going to be a lot more players like him. Marvin Williams could be a top 10 player, I don't see that from Andrew.


----------



## rynobot

The Bobcats would have to choose Bogut number one. Having the luxary to build around two very well rounded post players. Bogut and Okafor would compliment each other very well on both ends of the court. IF the Bobcats can draft Bogut then signing the necessary wing players will be much easier.


----------



## Starbury03

IF the Bobcats got Bogut there bigs are impressive. With Okafor, Prezec and Bogut they would get basically all the pt at the two big spots.


----------



## kamego

Any smart GM has to take the center. It's a lot harder to find a capable 7 footer then anything else. If you have Okafor and Bogut then it won't be hard to find a good PG to run the team.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I think the Bobcats are gonna go small in the draft. For some reason, I can't see them drafting Bogut, unless they have the 1st pick of course. It's gonna come down to either Paul or Marvin for them. Both happened to play ball in Carolina too, so they'll be fan favorites easily.


----------



## Pacers Fan

I'd go with Bogut first, Chris Paul second, and Felton third. Bogut and Okafor could turn out to be a great PF/C combo, but at the same time, you can't rely on Brevin Knight to play PG forever.


----------



## Drewbs

Personally, I see Paul staying another year and honestly, I'm not even sure that hes worth the 3rd pick (I may end up eating those words but...). Besides, this draft is loaded with PG talent. If the Cats pick #1, draft maybe Bogut. imo hes the only player other than maybe Marvin who warrants a top 3 pick. If Charlotte doesn't get #1 and Marvin decides to stay another year, THEN I think they should draft small and maybe trade down.


----------



## kamego

Everyone knows that Bogut is the pick if the draft is today. We will see if anything changes before the draft.


----------



## Im The One

He's my wish list in order

Marvin Williams
Andrew Bogut
Raymond Felton
Deron Williams
Gerald Green


----------



## Charlotte_______

I have been thinking it over as far as who we should draft and I have decided. Andrew Bogut. If you look at our previous game, Brezec and Okafor were out with injuries. Obviously this will not happen as often, but it shows are lack of depth at the C and Pf positions, seeing as we had Ely and Malik Allen starting  Barring any kind of offseason aquisition at those two positions we should grab him if hes available. If not I would like to see it come down to Chris Paul( He is growing on me) and of course Marvin Williams if he declares.


----------



## adhir1

bogut and okafor would dominate the east in a few years...


----------



## momocult45

williams or bogut with okafor and wallace is lethal....wallace and williams would be an amazing show of ability....would be nice to see, plus with williams and okafor together the bobcats can live with brezec in the middle


----------

